# Ceramic bulb holder



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Im after a ceramic bulb holder and was all set to purchase this

Vivaruim CERAMIC ES 27 heat bulb lamp light LAMP HOLDER | eBay

or this

Vivaruim CERAMIC heat bulb lamp light ES27 LAMP HOLDER | eBay

But ive read as the attach directly to the roof of the viv some people get scorch marks on the roof? is this true?

Whats the difference between those 2? I just want it nice a neat no dangling wires etc!

Lewis :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

These are very popular bulb holders - because they are cheap, two things to bear in mind , 

1, ceramic heaters are not designed to be screwed directly to wooden surfaces because of the high temps they produce, 

2 these lamp holders are imported cheaply as they are a component that is supposed to be used inside industrial applications. They are not originally intended to be used as a stand alone bulb holder, as you can see from one of the pictures on the holder you will have exposed 240v cable screws and there is no way of restraining the cable to prevent it from being pulled out if subject to a sharp tug.

It would be against safety standards to sell these in a ready assembled form as they wouldnt meet any safety standards set out for stand alone bulb holders, thats why they are always sold in DIY kit form. 

All that being said they are cheap and popular, they seem to be the RFUK'ers preferred method of fixing a ceramic bulb inside a vivarium, 

Here is the Kit we advise.. Complete Ceramic Heating Kit

As you can see there is a considerable difference in price which is why these are so popular.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for making me aware of why the others are so cheap and thats sort of put me off!

I love the bracket idea but the only problem is that, in the viv that ive already designed, by the time ive got the bracket mounted then the holder and the halogen bulb its going to be way too low/close to the bottom of the basking area!

Is there a reason why the you bracket is made is that set distance from the top of the viv?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

lewkini said:


> Thanks for making me aware of why the others are so cheap and thats sort of put me off!
> 
> I love the bracket idea but the only problem is that, in the viv that ive already designed, by the time ive got the bracket mounted then the holder and the halogen bulb its going to be way too low/close to the bottom of the basking area!
> 
> ...


If you are short of height in the viv,check out reptile radiators,I find them to be excellent in small to medium vivs


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

lewkini said:


> Is there a reason why the you bracket is made is that set distance from the top of the viv?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


No special reason, its designed to be compatible with the widest range of ceramic holders possible and it needed to be those dimensions to accommodate the lucky reptile thermo sockets. 

Reptile radiators are an excellent option if height is limited.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Is there anything wrong in using a MK ceiling rose

MK Ceiling Rose 4-Terminal White | Screwfix.com

Id have to cut a little hole in the back for the wire, but id then use a a pre made ceramic holder?

If you guys don't get what i mean imagine this

MK 6" Pendant Set White | Screwfix.com

But it would have the ceramic holder on the end 

Im not so keen on the idea of the rad to be honest, height isn't that limited but ive already got a nice piece of wood for the basking area hence the limited height!


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

lewkini said:


> Is there anything wrong in using a MK ceiling rose
> 
> MK Ceiling Rose 4-Terminal White | Screwfix.com
> 
> ...


If you want to drop it from the roof of viv,i put a cup hook in the roof and hang the holder from that


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Purple_D said:


> If you want to drop it from the roof of viv,i put a cup hook in the roof and hang the holder from that



I had thought of this but really wanted somthing a tad more secure!

Would a ceiling rose work?

Thanks for the reply! :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it to be used with a ceramic heater or heat bulb? I use the ceramic holders as you originally suggested with heat bulbs with no issue whatsoever, mounted directly to the roof. I could see it being an issue possibly with ceramic heaters but it doesn't get too hot with bulbs.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Just a normal bulb/halogen! You've had no issues with burning?

Just bit concerned now with what neil has said!

Lewis


----------

